# You have a golden and ... ?



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

we have two Golden's, and a little daschund mix. =]


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have two goldens and a lab/golden mix.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I have two goldens and a lab/golden mix.


 You need a bigger couch


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

The crew:








Oscar:


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a Golden and a black & white, actually tri-colored, cocker spaniel.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

2 goldens & currently an ACD. also chickens, llamas, & goats!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

With my golden,I have a black/tan Hovawart!.
my golden:


my hovawart:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

AlanK said:


> You need a bigger couch


If I'm lucky, they move over and make some room for me. Sad thing is, they have their own sofa! They just take over mine instead.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

... and two lovebirds!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky's companion is a fish. Poor thing. But he does have us humans....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

.........and two other Goldens of course.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

We have Karlie (Golden) and Dallie (Border Collie Mix)

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And a Golden, a Golden, a Golden, a Golden, a Golden, and a Smooth Collie. I have always had Pointers, (English) as well, and when the exact right breeding presents itself, will _absolutely _have another.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

We have our Golden, Libby, and a something LOL. Take your pick! 
Still not quite sure but possibly some type of lab, border 
collie, flat coat retriever, or Golden mix. 
Here is a recent picture. When he heres the shutter on the 
lense, his head tilts (dramatically) LOL so every pic we take 
of him now is like this:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

We have Tia, a golden, and a yellow Lab/beagle mix named Mila.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> We have our Golden, Libby, and a something LOL. Take your pick!
> Still not quite sure but possibly some type of lab, border
> collie, flat coat retriever, or Golden mix.
> Here is a recent picture. When he heres the shutter on the
> ...


 
HAHAHA! He has "Flying Nun" ears!!!!!













VERY cute...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

sharlin said:


> .........and two other Goldens of course.



Same here hopefully in the not to distant future three other Goldens:crossfing


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> HAHAHA! He has "Flying Nun" ears!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he does! When he was at his interview last weekend at Camp Bow Wow, DH and I could only figure out which one he was because his ears stick straight out! LOL. And he can flatten them back against his head like he has no ears too, but thats only when he's making the "sad puppy ears".

The flying nun ears are always making us smile around here!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one little Husky X Malamute X GSD cross mutt dog LOL her name is Nana. She is BAD BAD BAD.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> And he can flatten them back against his head like he has no ears too, but thats only when he's making the "sad puppy ears".


OH! Like, this???


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> OH! Like, this???


LOL. You are cracking me up! That's great! I can't wait until DH gets home from playing GI Joe (drill) to show him these! 

And, yep! Exactally like that!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> LOL. You are cracking me up! That's great! I can't wait until DH gets home from playing GI Joe (drill) to show him these!
> 
> And, yep! Exactally like that!


 
Well, then. His name should be "Bert". (masculinized form of "Bertrille" )


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Great Dane


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Well, then. His name should be "Bert". (masculinized form of "Bertrille" )


Hey, I actually wanted to name him that because for some reason it popped into my head and DH said no. I guess it was a sign that he'd have the ears


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a long coat german shepherd.



















I really like this combination because she brings out the goofy side in him and he looks after her. Would you mess with the little golden that has him for a brother?!


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

I also have Cocker Spaniels and Vizsla....so I have a dog that POINTS the bird ...a dog that FLUSHES the bird and after hubby shoots it one that will go GET THE BIRD...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have an american eskimo. She rules the boys.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

These are my dogs Present and past...
First is Samantha (Sammy), 1yr old Golden Retriever..
Second is Gracie (Crazy Dog), with Sam, 7 yr old Border Collie mix..
Third is Gidget, (Boo Bear) 5 yr old Yellow Lab/Pit mix..
Fourth is Pretty Gir, 5 yr old Australian Cattle dog/mix..
Fifth is Poddie Dog. Game back from the Philippines with us. Passed away in 98 at 13yrs old...
Sixth is Gabby, passed away last Thanksgiving weekend.. Golden /mix. 5 yrs old...
Last is Yodda.. some kind of Rat dog..  10yrs old...

We live with 5 dogs and 5 cats..


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a golden . . . and another golden!

Right now, my mom's mini schnauzer is staying with me while Mom is at her sister's. But that is temporary!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Gotta love a labbie, this is Finny:


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

We have our lovely Annie the Golden (6 years old) and Rosey, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (almost 2 years old). Rosey worships Annie, so she acts a lot like a Golden Retriever. She loves to fetch balls and chew on bones like big dogs do. When she grows up, she wants to be able to steal something off of a counter! The picture shows Annie chewing on one of Rosey's favorite toys, so Rosey waits patiently until she can have it back. We won't ever be without at least one of each breed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ken and I*

Ken and I have a rescued Female, Golden Ret. named Smooch and a Male, Samoyed, named Snobear!

They adore one another.

Snobear was 5 mos. when we adopted Smooch who was 16 months.
Now Snobear is 8 years old and Smooch is 9 years old!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

We have Harry...an odd crossbreed...









and here he is with Tilly


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Golden and German Shepherd here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a golden and a golden. That wasn't in the poll.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We now have Tyson a lab!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

ok i have 2 golden retrievers 1 chihuahua and 2 birds.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

You need another category in your poll -- Nothing else. We just have a golden, and cats.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Three Golden's and a black lab.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a Tuckie and a Bunny.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I have a Golden and a wife!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

And a 15 yr old kitty (does that qualify as a different breed? LOL)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

A beagle mix


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Golden and a Westie


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have my seven month old golden pup, a 17 month old daughter, 6 year old son, and my husband. Sherman would love a canine sibling, but his neighbor buddies are going to have to do...

I tried to post a pic but I can't figure it out...


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

I have two goldens (my favorite, but don't tell the others), a chihuahua, and a new papillon pup with special needs. I also have a Maine **** cat and a raggamuffin cat. Everyone get along great. The more the merrier! This is it though as I only have so much money to provide for them in the manner in which they are accostomed. If I win the lottery, I wil adopt again.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

We have a Golden and a miniature dashhound in the house. Was very very surprised how good Ginger is with such a little dog. She actually lays down to play with her so they are at the same level.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a golden
and another golden
and another golden
and a cat!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

a Pug! He really is more of my sister's dog, but they still live together and we still call em brothers!


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

*Gang of Three (and company)*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/album.php?albumid=97








Left to right ( not counting humans)
Maui is a Golden & Border Collie (6 months)
Buddy is a Lab & ?? mix (10 years)
Bri -the resident Golden (7 years)

Not pictured: 4 cats...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey GR Jade Great Dane


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

We have a Golden and a 13 1/2 yr old Beagle that I used to show in conformation. His name is Vince after Vince Lombardi, and his full name is Ch Shaw's It's the Only Thing (get it? the Vince Lombardi quote "Winning isn't everything, it's the only thing.) LOL


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

We have a red golden , a blonde golden and two gray and white kitties.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

a golden, golden mix, rottweiller, 2 shelties, and 1 wanna-b-sheltie!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Golden,(14) Golden,(12) Border collie/Golden (10)and yep another Golden(3)


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

We have a Golden & a Doberman - there both boys, both 2 years old and both lunatics!!!


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Abby-Golden-7 yrs
Molly-Golden-4.8 years
Sophie-Golden-4 years
Cooper-Golden-1 year
Fred-Cat-1 year
Ethel-Cat-1 year
Laverne-Fainting Goat-6 months
Shirley-Fainting Goat-6 months
Lucy-Pekin Duck
Ricky-Pekin Duck
5 Rhode Island Red Chickens
1 Rhode Island Red Rooster
Saltwater Reef Tank with fish and corals


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TWO golden littermate sisters, one ole Aussie mix ( that rules the roost) and a goofy, goofy springer boy.


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I only have 3 goldens, a cat and a parrot (little Alexander breed)


----------

